# New install ip address, local link?



## TedBarrett

Came back to D* after 2 1/2 years. Got an HR34, a DECA box and an H25. Can't see the HR34 on the iPad. Looked at the router to verify network ip. The Mac address of the hd34 shows up twice! Once as the expected 192.168.1.xxx and again as 169.254.xxx.xxx. On the hd34 advanced network setup page this is listed as the local-link. Did a Whois lookup and read that this is in a range reserved for, uh, local-links. Set Mac address to a static ip in the 192.168.1.xxx range where the iPad and H25 reside. 

The 169.... Still shows up, the iPad still can't find the HR34.

Another probably related issue: the h25 can see a recorded show on the hr34 but when I try to play it back I get a no video or audio packets received message.

Another issue: in advanced network page, Network services wouldn't start in auto. Set it manual forwarded the ports in the router (from where to where?) and the services say they start but fail a connection test. If I put them back to auto they won't even start. Don't know what "network services" are.

Need some help, please?


----------



## The Merg

Don't worry about Network Services.

As for the IP address, have you rerun the Network Setup on the HR34? If you haven't do that and post your results. You can also reboot the router as that will force the router to reassign IP addresses.

- Merg


----------



## TedBarrett

ReDo Network Setup: success connected to DirectTv result code = 08-047
Reboot router still no HR34 on the iPad
It does find the H25 but keeps telling me program access is blocked no matter how many times I set it to allow.

What's new on the network? All the D* gear.
What's old? Wired - PC, printer, LG tv, Onkyo AVR, blu-ray, Gigabit switch
WiFi - iPad, Apple Tv.
Router is a Netgear WNDR4000 running DD-WRT

When I press the dash button it says SWiM connected and the DVD RID. Should it also give Ethernet status?

System test only complains about no phone line.


----------



## TedBarrett

Two hours on the phone with DTV - installer coming back. Apparently the DECA box shouldn't be directly in back of the HR34 and should not be on a common splitter with the coax to the DVR. Broadband interference is the current suspected culprit. CSR (technical department after 15 minutes with frontline) says the installer should have run 3 outs from the 8 way, not two. One each for the HR34, H25, and one for the DECA. Instead he put the DECA and HR34 on the same leg off the 8 way. It also has the 21 volt power for the antenna..

CSR suggests putting the DECA in the room with the H25. There is no Ethernet line in there. Phone tech says they can go WiFi. Not sure about that. There is good signal there and plenty of bandwidth but I would think hard wire is best.


----------



## Laxguy

Try removing the DECA box altogether from the receiver(s)! They shouldn't be there. 

I prefer to set fixed IPs on the receivers, and I put them within the range of the router's normal assigments, but above what my other gear will take. Handy because they can end in .24 or .25 or .34.


----------



## carl6

TedBarrett said:


> There is good signal there and plenty of bandwidth but I would think hard wire is best.


While I agree hard wire is always best, in this case wireless is okay. It will only involve downloads from DirecTV, not MRV, and the wireless CCK is a pretty decent device.


----------



## Laxguy

One more thought. If you'd care to diagram your setup, post it in the thread called "Ask VOS" or similar. He and others following that are great with detecting, uh, short circuits.

Good luck.


----------



## The Merg

"TedBarrett" said:


> Two hours on the phone with DTV - installer coming back. Apparently the DECA box shouldn't be directly in back of the HR34 and should not be on a common splitter with the coax to the DVR. Broadband interference is the current suspected culprit. CSR (technical department after 15 minutes with frontline) says the installer should have run 3 outs from the 8 way, not two. One each for the HR34, H25, and one for the DECA. Instead he put the DECA and HR34 on the same leg off the 8 way. It also has the 21 volt power for the antenna..
> 
> CSR suggests putting the DECA in the room with the H25. There is no Ethernet line in there. Phone tech says they can go WiFi. Not sure about that. There is good signal there and plenty of bandwidth but I would think hard wire is best.





"Laxguy" said:


> Try removing the DECA box altogether from the receiver(s)! They shouldn't be there.
> 
> I prefer to set fixed IPs on the receivers, and I put them within the range of the router's normal assigments, but above what my other gear will take. Handy because they can end in .24 or .25 or .34.


If the DECA the OP is referring to is a CCK, then that type of DECA is okay. There shouldn't be an issue with it being hooked up behind the HR34. However, removing the Ethernet cable from the CCK and rebooting the receivers will still allow MRV to work. This is a way to determine if an issue is the router/CCK or the receivers.

Also, with just the two receivers, there is no reason to have a 8-way splitter. A 2-way splitter would work just fine and save a lot of loss of the signal.

Also, as for static IP addresses, make sure that if you picked an address in the DHCP range that your static IP addresses are via DHCP reservations. Setting a static IP address within the DHCP range is not a good idea.

- Merg


----------



## TedBarrett

Installer is coming back Wednesday. The case manager CSR and whoever he was talking to think I have broadband interference.
Here is a pic and a block diagram. They also don't think the HR34 and the DECA should be on the same coax from the 8-way (SWM?).


----------



## Laxguy

The Merg said:


> Also, as for static IP addresses, make sure that if you picked an address in the DHCP range that your static IP addresses are via DHCP reservations. Setting a static IP address within the DHCP range is not a good idea.


Merg-

My experience is quite the opposite. I initially set the IP addresses on the receiver as I couldn't easily do reservations on my Netgear router, [WNDR3400.] I found that there was a benefit in that I could use .20, .24, and .25 as ending numbers, very handy for IDing individual receivers on my LAN.

I've had no problems related to my home network using this system. But this may not work well for other routers....?

I am not sure what the likely problem is in setting IPs within the DHCP range, but my wireless devices all grab from .01 to .10, leaving 10 slots open before the fixed IPs assigned to the receivers.


----------



## The Merg

"Laxguy" said:


> Merg-
> 
> My experience is quite the opposite. I initially set the IP addresses on the receiver as I couldn't easily do reservations on my Netgear router, [WNDR3400.] I found that there was a benefit in that I could use .20, .24, and .25 as ending numbers, very handy for IDing individual receivers on my LAN.
> 
> I've had no problems related to my home network using this system. But this may not work well for other routers....?
> 
> I am not sure what the likely problem is in setting IPs within the DHCP range, but my wireless devices all grab from .01 to .10, leaving 10 slots open before the fixed IPs assigned to the receivers.


The problem with setting static IP addresses within the DHCP range is that the router _could_ assign that IP address to a device. DHCP assignments do it just go in order, so while it might only be using .01 to .10 right now, that's not to say it won't change. In your case, it's an easy fix: just set the DHCP range to end at .19. For most people, 20 devices is plenty.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy

The Merg said:


> The problem with setting static IP addresses within the DHCP range is that the router _could_ assign that IP address to a device. DHCP assignments do it just go in order, so while it might only be using .01 to .10 right now, that's not to say it won't change. In your case, it's an easy fix: just set the DHCP range to end at .19. For most people, 20 devices is plenty.
> 
> - Merg


I am not sure it could assign my HR20's IP addy to another device, but won't have a way to test that other than lowering it to the range that it assigns to my wireless devices and nomad. Should I get anywhere near 20 devices in addition to my DIRECTV® receivers, I'd make the change.

So far, the range has never been over .10, and I have fewer devices now thanks to burglars.


----------



## Rtm

My Cisco EA4500 (aka E4200v2) wouldn't allow Reservations outside of the DHCP Pool but I returned that anyways for another AirPort Extreme and I have them set outside the Pool again.


----------



## veryoldschool

TedBarrett said:


> Two hours on the phone with DTV - installer coming back. Apparently the DECA box shouldn't be directly in back of the HR34 and should not be on a common splitter with the coax to the DVR. Broadband interference is the current suspected culprit. CSR (technical department after 15 minutes with frontline) says the installer should have run 3 outs from the 8 way, not two. One each for the HR34, H25, and one for the DECA. Instead he put the DECA and HR34 on the same leg off the 8 way. It also has the 21 volt power for the antenna..
> 
> CSR suggests putting the DECA in the room with the H25. There is no Ethernet line in there. Phone tech says they can go WiFi. Not sure about that. There is good signal there and plenty of bandwidth but I would think hard wire is best.





TedBarrett said:


> Installer is coming back Wednesday. The case manager CSR and whoever he was talking to think I have broadband interference.
> Here is a pic and a block diagram. They also don't think the HR34 and the DECA should be on the same coax from the 8-way (SWM?).


When you don't know what to do/say, they seem to start pulling crap out of their....
Your block diagram looks fine. The best I can see in your photo is fine.
The HR34 has two IP addresses. The 192.xxx from your router, and a 169.xxx for RVU clients.
"Broadband interference", who knows what they're talking about, but since the DECA to router goes through a switch, see what happens without the switch and the DECA running straight to your router.

Make sure the H25 is using the 192.xxx IP


----------



## Stuart Sweet

VOS is the man, he knows his stuff. I'm inclined to agree with him. The only thing I'm wondering is how long your cable runs are. Going through the PI and then another 2-way... shouldn't be a lot of loss but with long runs it could be an issue. I would do a separate run from the SWiM to the PI and use a 4-way with separate runs to each device.If the HR34 is in the same room as the router, then get rid of the splitter and Cinema Connection Kit (deca) and run ethernet to the HR34. It will give internet to the H25.


----------



## veryoldschool

Stuart Sweet said:


> VOS is the man, he knows his stuff. I'm inclined to agree with him. The only thing I'm wondering is how long your cable runs are. Going through the PI and then another 2-way... shouldn't be a lot of loss but with long runs it could be an issue. I would do a separate run from the SWiM to the PI and use a 4-way with separate runs to each device.If the HR34 is in the same room as the router, then get rid of the splitter and Cinema Connection Kit (deca) and run ethernet to the HR34. It will give internet to the H25.


While that 8-way isn't needed, the distance [coax lengths] from the dish to the HR34 "can be" as much as 150' without any problems, and still have some "head room".
There's "a plus" to having the 2-way between the DECAs and the PI. The loss of the splitter is a load/impedance match that reduces problems with the PI being close to the DECAs. Without the splitter, longer coax does the same thing, but who wants 20+' of coax coiled up behind the receiver, so the PI can be there.


----------



## TedBarrett

Thank You VOS and Stewart.

I'll try bypassing the switch asa soon as my wife moves to the other TV.
I don't need the CCK? I'll try that.

If bypassing the switch works then it's off to Fry's for another 50' CAT6

I installed directv2pc and it finds the HR34 with no problems.


----------



## TedBarrett

Bypassed the ethernet switch - no change

Bypassed the CCK
re-ran network setup
both H25 and HR34 report good connection to DirecTv
reinstalled the DirecTv iPad app
iPad finds the H25 but not the HR34 so - no change

I'll have the installer put the Power Injector on its own SWiM line when he comes tomorow


----------



## TedBarrett

Cable lengths - antenna to 8-way - 40'
8way to PI then HR34 - 60'
8way to h25 - 80'

I assume the PI can be an endpoint? If so then 8way to PI will be - 10'


----------



## veryoldschool

TedBarrett said:


> I'll have the installer put the Power Injector on its own SWiM line when he comes tomorow


It might make someone "feel good", but if your iPad can't find the HR34 and it's connected to your network via ethernet, relocating the PI won't have any affect.
The PI location, when it's a problem, is with the DECA/coax networking signal, so removing the CCK, just took that out of the chain.


----------



## wahooq

IM fairly certain and i could be wrong but i dont think the hr34 presently sup[ports the ipad app...ive seen some work arounds but not sure if its fully operational


----------



## wahooq

> Remote scheduling and live TV requires DIRECTV PLUS DVR (models R15, R16, R22), DIRECTV PLUS HD DVR (models HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24) or TiVo® Series 2 receivers with 6.4a software. Receivers do not require phone or broadband connection to schedule a recording. Remote control and live TV require a Wi-Fi connection to your home network. Remote control and live TV require DIRECTV PLUS HD DVR (models HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24), DIRECTV PLUS DVR model R22, or DIRECTV HD Receiver (models H21, H23, H24, H25) connected to your home broadband Internet Network.


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/mobile_apps/ipad


----------



## Shades228

wahooq said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/mobile_apps/ipad


Correct page but wrong requirements and restrictions:



> Requirements & restrictions: Browsing, watching live TV, recording and remote control functionality are available to DIRECTV customers only. DIRECTV customers must have a residential home account registered on directv.com to access application. Recording requires at a minimum a Wi-Fi, Edge or 3G network connection to run. In rare instances, scheduled recording(s) may not be recognized. Remote scheduling and live TV requires DIRECTV PLUS DVR (models R15, R16, R22), DIRECTV PLUS HD DVR (models HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24) or TiVo® Series 2 receivers with 6.4a software. Receivers do not require phone or broadband connection to schedule a recording. Remote control and live TV require a Wi-Fi connection to your home network. Remote control and live TV require DIRECTV PLUS HD DVR (models HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24), DIRECTV PLUS DVR model R22, or DIRECTV HD Receiver (models H21, H23, H24, H25) connected to your home broadband Internet Network. Available for customers in the USA only.


----------



## wahooq

nah i snipped it.......


----------



## TedBarrett

Emailed DirecTv tech support a direct question: Does the HR34 support the iPad app?

Found this thread interesting
http://forums.directv.com/pe/elementDisplayRedirect.jsp?elementID=11020412

Some proclaim the PI must be on its own line from the 8 way
Others say that's not the issue.

From the pics I learned I have an SWS8, not a SWiM.


----------



## veryoldschool

TedBarrett said:


> Emailed DirecTv tech support a direct question: Does the HR34 support the iPad app?
> 
> Found this thread interesting
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/elementDisplayRedirect.jsp?elementID=11020412
> 
> Some proclaim the PI must be on its own line from the 8 way
> Others say that's not the issue.
> 
> From the pics I learned I have an SWS8, not a SWiM.


Mine has always been in some configuration like this:










One had a 2-way between the PI and the dish, and currently I've added a SWiM-16 between the PI & the dish.
Haven't had a problem in almost 5 years.

Those that have had problems, boil down to the PI being too close to the SWiM [15' min] or too close to a receiver with a DECA, which adding more coax or a splitter resolves.
None of this seem to be your problem though.
Your H25 sees & plays recordings, right?

I don't know why some think the PI is some mystery causing part.
In the RF path it merely has a coil to block RF from passing to the power supply, and a cap to block the DC power from the receiver.










The combination of a coil & cap can cause the RF to see a strange impedance, but this can be stabilized with a bit of loss/resistance on both sides.


----------



## TedBarrett

The H25 works like a champ. It plays back from and schedules recordings on the HR34. Shows up on the iPad - can't do much though because it's not a DVR.

Thanks for the circuit lesson. Hope the installer re-wire works but I have less and less confidence.

The H25 loads and runs the DTV Internet apps but the '34 never does.


----------



## mjwagner

wahooq said:


> IM fairly certain and i could be wrong but i dont think the hr34 presently sup[ports the ipad app...ive seen some work arounds but not sure if its fully operational


My HR34 works just fine with the iPad app....


----------



## TedBarrett

Email back from DirecTv:



> DIRECT iPad App does not support HR34 receivers yet. Any proposed new equipment or enhancements to current equipment are subject to change until a formal announcement is made.
> 
> DIRECTV iPad App is a new, FREE app that turns your iPad into a remote control, giving you more control of your TV experience. Get instant access to your favorite channels, shows and sports scores. We know that this is important to you, and your thoughts about the improvement of our service do count. So, I have forwarded your request to DIRECTV Management for review. We will continue to evaluate ways to enhance the services we offer.


Well well.
Installer should be here soon. He asked his boss if the iPad should work. He said it works on his HR34 and iPad.

Let y'all know.


----------



## veryoldschool

TedBarrett said:


> Email back from DirecTv:
> 
> Well well.
> Installer should be here soon. He asked his boss if the iPad should work. He said it works on his HR34 and iPad.
> 
> Let y'all know.


I wouldn't get too worried if nothing changes today.
I've checked with "some people", and you can expect the iPad to work with the HR34 "soon". There are a couple of changes in the works that will be forth coming.


----------



## mjwagner

veryoldschool said:


> I wouldn't get too worried if nothing changes today.
> I've checked with "some people", and you can expect the iPad to work with the HR34 "soon". There are a couple of changes in the works that will be forth coming.


Interesting. I suppose it depends on how they define "work with". I have been using my HR34 with the iPad app for a couple of weeks now (ever since I had my HR34 installed) and the only anomaly that I have discovered is that the "Currently Watching" pane does not always sync up with the HR34. Other than that I have not run into any problems.


----------



## TedBarrett

Installer came and went. Moved the power injector to its own coax off the 8-way (green band, extra ports all capped). There was already a second coax run through the attic from the old pre SWM HDDVR satellite setup a couple of years back. No luck. Guess I'm waiting on a software release from the mother ship.

Thanks for all the insight and education.

Ted


----------



## Laxguy

What might be useful is *Waltz49*'s browser based app. Search for that name in bold if interested. Works on most browsers and platforms for many functions on most receivers... (note qualifiers; I don't have a '34 nor have I used his app for a while as I have an iPad3.


----------



## The Merg

TedBarrett said:


> Email back from DirecTv:
> 
> Well well.
> Installer should be here soon. He asked his boss if the iPad should work. He said it works on his HR34 and iPad.
> 
> Let y'all know.


With my HR34, sometimes the HR34 shows up without issue and sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes my whole PlayList is there and sometimes it is missing items. It's definitely not perfect, but I don't mind muddling through with it.

- Merg


----------



## TedBarrett

SOLVED!!!
Someone on the Directv tech forums figured it out. Just call and have D* deactivate and reactivate the HR34. Apparently when it was first setup something went wrong with the database entry on the directv.com end. De and Re activating erases and re-enters those identifiers.
Woo Hoo!


----------



## Laxguy

Good news! 

And thanks for posting the solution.


----------



## BengalMan

This thread has been very beninficial, but very frustrating at the same time. I had my service hooked up a week ago. My HR34 is connected to the internet. I can get VOD, it sync's with all my client boxes on 3 other tv's.

Problem is that despite being connected to the internet, VOD working, and whole home DVR working, my iPad and iPhone and laptop don't find the HR34 on the network, rending the DTV Everywhere functions useless. My apps on my HR34 also don't load. 

Now, the way to fix this is deactivating the receiver, then bringing it back online. The issues I've fought with tech support reps over and over on in the past few days is this:

1: Since I don't have any other tuner boxes besides the HR34, deactivating it will effectively wipe out my account. After that, they tell me...
2: Since I'm a new customer and have all sorts of discounts, by deactivating my receiver, and re-adding it, it will boot all of my discounts. 

So how do I get this done? I've gotten to the point that today I threatened to cancel my service all together after just a week because I've spent nearly 15 hours with CSR, Tech Support, installer's coming back and checking things out, etc. Funny thing is this whole time I've referenced DirecTV's OWN forum's with 4+ pages of people having this exact issue, and the two simple fixes, deauthorize, then re-activate, or a replacement box. Well the retention guy had a replacement box out to me within a few minutes. Something every other person absolutely REFUSED to do. 

What sucks is all this could been avoided if someone just deactivated my box and reauthorized it. My question is, given the above circumstances, how on earth can I convince someone to do what seems to me as something so simple?


----------



## Laxguy

Welcome to DBSTalk! Sorry for your problem. What IP is showing on your '34 (aka "Genie"). What is your DNS server? I put all my boxes on 8 8 8 8, which is a Google server. That might help. 

Can you access and use the iPad app on the other receivers? 

Keep us posted!


----------



## TedBarrett

Is the mobile app working with the replacement HR34?


----------



## BengalMan

Laxguy said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk! Sorry for your problem. What IP is showing on your '34 (aka "Genie"). What is your DNS server? I put all my boxes on 8 8 8 8, which is a Google server. That might help.
> 
> Can you access and use the iPad app on the other receivers?
> 
> Keep us posted!


I don't have any other receivers, the others are just the little Genie clients, not tuners, which is the issue in deactivating the Genie that I was speaking of.

My internet is roadrunner through Time Warner Cable, using a Apple Airport Extreme as my wireless router. Here is the data from the System Info on the Genie:

IP: 10.0.1.6
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 10.0.1.1
DNS: 10.0.1.1

10.0.1 lines up with all my other devices that I can see. I don't know much about in-depth networking, port forwarding, etc. Don't know if any of that applies here. They did say that 1701 and LT2P need to be open, but from what I've read, the Airport Extreme handles, forwards, and opens all ports on it's on without having to do anything.



TedBarrett said:


> Is the mobile app working with the replacement HR34?


It was just sent out today, don't know for a few days.


----------



## Laxguy

Sorry, didn't grok all that you wrote - re having just the 31's. I don't currently have a C31, but have read of others with the same issue. I've also read of some issue with Airport, and I will alert the man who's written about it to look in on this thread. 

Also, I was convinced to change all my DNS servers to someone outside of Comcast's default. (Didn't take much to get me to dump them on that part). That helped the iPad app- a wonderful app- hook up a lot quicker and more solidly to the receivers. 

However, let's see how your new box works, and go from there.


----------



## BengalMan

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BengalMan

An update, well, not much update. Nothing is working still which is very unfortunate to say the least. If anyone has any info or guidance it would be much appreciated.


----------



## BengalMan

New box arrived today. Been busy. Tomorrow is Sunday which means NFL, and I'll be damned if I deal DirecTV CS on a Sunday when I'm trying to watch football. 

On another note, I spoke again with the customer retention people last night. I FINALLY had someone speak the truth and give me the low down on this whole HR34 issue. They know that the HR34 has serious issues with the DirecTV everywhere, apps, and syncing up with all mobile apps (Sunday Ticket, Big Ten Network, or anything that needs you to sign in). They also know that sending out a new box usually fixes this. They have been SPECIFICALLY instructed to run through ALL troubleshooting options, then "send it to an engineer". Ultimately, the young lady I spoke with told me they aren't supposed to issue any new boxes for the issues at hand, and she was "shocked" that someone actually processed a new box to be sent out. She said they are all well aware of the whole host of issues involving the HR34 Genie, but more or less have been instructed to dance around it, and ignore it until they can figure out how to fix it.

Needless to say, this is very unsettling to me. Hopefully this new box fixes these issues. If not, I will just end up canceling due to them straight up lying to me and the rest of their customer base and launching a product that doesn't function the way it is advertised to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think part of the issue is that you are using an address in the class A space of 10.x.x.x while using the class C subnet of 255.255.255.0 ... It shouldn't make a difference, but In my experience it does. Would it be possible to use the 192.168.1.x address space instead?


----------



## wahooq

BengalMan said:


> New box arrived today. Been busy. Tomorrow is Sunday which means NFL, and I'll be damned if I deal DirecTV CS on a Sunday when I'm trying to watch football.
> 
> On another note, I spoke again with the customer retention people last night. I FINALLY had someone speak the truth and give me the low down on this whole HR34 issue. They know that the HR34 has serious issues with the DirecTV everywhere, apps, and syncing up with all mobile apps (Sunday Ticket, Big Ten Network, or anything that needs you to sign in). They also know that sending out a new box usually fixes this. They have been SPECIFICALLY instructed to run through ALL troubleshooting options, then "send it to an engineer". Ultimately, the young lady I spoke with told me they aren't supposed to issue any new boxes for the issues at hand, and she was "shocked" that someone actually processed a new box to be sent out. She said they are all well aware of the whole host of issues involving the HR34 Genie, but more or less have been instructed to dance around it, and ignore it until they can figure out how to fix it.
> 
> Needless to say, this is very unsettling to me. Hopefully this new box fixes these issues. If not, I will just end up canceling due to them straight up lying to me and the rest of their customer base and launching a product that doesn't function the way it is advertised to.


This agent fed you a buncha crap....I've had the HR34 for almost a year and have none of the issues described. I mean think about how would a new box 'fix' any of this....she/he has no idea what they are talking about


----------



## BengalMan

wahooq said:


> This agent fed you a buncha crap....I've had the HR34 for almost a year and have none of the issues described. I mean think about how would a new box 'fix' any of this....she/he has no idea what they are talking about


Check the DirecTV forums. There's about 4 pages worth of these exact issues, all with the HR34


----------



## BengalMan

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think part of the issue is that you are using an address in the class A space of 10.x.x.x while using the class C subnet of 255.255.255.0 ... It shouldn't make a difference, but In my experience it does. Would it be possible to use the 192.168.1.x address space instead?


We tried changing it to 192.168.1.X, nothing changed. I can change it back, don't know how to change and mess with the Subnet's though?


----------



## veryoldschool

Not to pick on Apple, but I tend to think that is where the trouble comes from.
My HR34 doesn't have these problems, though I don't use mobile apps.
I googled the Apple Airport Extreme to find instructions and apple didn't supply any like I can get with most of the other routers I've searched for.
Maybe apple does supply this info, but they sure make it hard to find.

All of the routers I've used [and I'm not the great expert here BTW] give me a page like this:


----------



## BengalMan

Hooked up the new box, called to get it activated, 10 minutes later it's activated, and GUESS WHAT? Everything is fixed, just as I suspected. 

iPad finds the HR34
Sunday Ticket App says I now have the Sunday Ticket and I can watch it
TV apps all work
I can schedule recordings on DirecTV.com

Like I said from the get go, when these problems happen, a new box is pretty much the only thing that will fix them because it pretty much completely re-ups all the information to DirecTV's servers and fixes all the issues, making what the CSR told me a few nights ago very true. 

If anyone has the above issues, get a new box and they'll be fixed. I'm just glad this is finally worked out.


----------



## TedBarrett

Or, if possible, just de-activate and re-activate the HR34. That worked for me but I have a H25 and not the C31.

If I remember correctly when the installer hooked up the new dish, HR34, H25 and the CCK he activated the HR34 before the H25. I think he also used a phone app to do the activation. Perhaps the installer's app isn't making all the entries in all the databases that the CSRs' software does. Or perhaps the HR34 can't be the first box activated. 

Used to write software for a living so this is a somewhat educated but probably wildly wrong guess.


----------



## BengalMan

TedBarrett said:


> Or, if possible, just de-activate and re-activate the HR34. That worked for me but I have a H25 and not the C31.
> 
> If I remember correctly when the installer hooked up the new dish, HR34, H25 and the CCK he activated the HR34 before the H25. I think he also used a phone app to do the activation. Perhaps the installer's app isn't making all the entries in all the databases that the CSRs' software does. Or perhaps the HR34 can't be the first box activated.
> 
> Used to write software for a living so this is a somewhat educated but probably wildly wrong guess.


Unfortunately in my situation, along with others with similar set ups, CSR won't and can't deactivate the HR34 if it's the only box on the account. You are correct though, if you have another box on your account, deactivating the HR34 and re-activating it will indeed fix the issues. I spent hours trying to get a CSR to just do this, but couldn't get it done. The new box ultimately fixed it because it re-upped all the data into DirecTV's servers.


----------

